# ?? huh?



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Mcsparkin said:


> Seen some guys pulling 2 sets(3p) of wire into a JB, further down the line they brought 2 reds and nothing else to an area with some equipment. What's the deal? they said they were switchlegs.. but there wasn't time for elaboration. No neutrals? Is it common to jump the neutral at the end of the pull? how would you decide which set's neutral to use? Since I don't have all the information all I can hope for is hypothetical answers. Please help me I'm trying to address my misconceptions.


Sounds like they were switch legs


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> Seen some guys pulling 2 sets(3p) of wire into a JB, further down the line they brought 2 reds and nothing else to an area with some equipment. What's the deal? they said they were switchlegs.. but there wasn't time for elaboration. No neutrals? Is it common to jump the neutral at the end of the pull? how would you decide which set's neutral to use? Since I don't have all the information all I can hope for is hypothetical answers. Please help me I'm trying to address my misconceptions.


If it was in pipe then its common to have just switch loops in a pipe,(hot and sl)
They were probably just using one red from the MWBC, not both reds.


----------



## Mcsparkin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow this was actually very simple. I think the fact that everything I've worked with has been 2/3/4w sheathed so I was just so used to seeing the white wire > I hate how little experience I've gotten outside of resi work...QQ


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> Wow this was actually very simple. I think the fact that everything I've worked with has been 2/3/4w sheathed so I was just so used to seeing the white wire > I hate how little experience I've gotten outside of resi work...QQ


Keep in mind that commercial work is just a big house made of steel instead of wood.

So different types of wiring methods come in to play like pipe and MC cable.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think residential is a perfect place to start an electrical career.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> I think residential is a perfect place to start an electrical career.


Great way to make a living as well.:thumbup:


----------

